
A Midsummer Night's Term Sheet - urs2102
https://alexdanco.com/2019/07/14/a-midsummer-nights-term-sheet/
======
urs2102
From a blog I discovered earlier today, I felt like the content was apt for
Hacker News bringing a sort of Girardian narrative to the startup world. Saw
no comments, so thought people here would like it!

